# I never want to let him out to pee again!! LOL



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I love a muddy retriever!!!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Too funny!

Life is so much better just a little bit dirty... Haha!


----------



## M. K. Clinton (Mar 5, 2013)

It is amazing how those mud puddles attack our innocent Goldens! Tucker came to the door yesterday looking like he'd rolled in a mud pit. He loves to wipe his mouth on my clothes so we both looked like muddy messes. Good times!


----------



## starshine (Aug 31, 2008)

LOL - looks like my girl the last few days here


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

LOVE his muddy face..............I am still laughing! Thanks!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Bob Dylan said:


> LOVE his muddy face..............I am still laughing! Thanks!


I think the best part is his expression: ".....what?"


----------



## Fella 77 (Jan 21, 2013)

Too cute! I have the same problem with mud in my backyard, but now with two dogs..I am cleaning one while the other one wanders through the house tracking mud everywhere...oi!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

That expression is priceless. Now that'd be a fun picture to have caption contest with.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

ha ha ha!! I'm glad you all like it!  Notice the lack for balcony carpet too! LOL Used to have a nice soft carpeted balcony, but he ate it! In a way I'm glad it's gone because it would be a muddy mess as well! LOL I'm SO glad it's not raining today!!! ha ha ha!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a great photo haha!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the clean, prim and proper Pom in the background 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

haha That's too funny! Only because it's Brew and not Bentley this time


----------



## maizy's mom (Nov 21, 2012)

How funny! Maizy loves the water and mud too! I love his expression!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think if you ask Brew the mud jumped up at him and he was only defending himself and his home!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Sweet picture. One thing I have heard to cure a muddy back yard is a few bales of hay or straw scattered around. It will also help your lawn return to health in the Spring.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Oaklys Dad said:


> One thing I have heard to cure a muddy back yard is a few bales of hay or straw scattered around. It will also help your lawn return to health in the Spring.


This does work, even in my shady backyard. It helps if you put down grass seed before you put the straw down.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

That photo made me wince, lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG SO funny! Renny looked the same way after the dog park last weekend. We went straight to Mutts & Co for a bath. Let THEM clean up the muddy footprints! LOL


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

I have 2 mud loving retrievers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Love the pic


----------



## Lobstrosity (Aug 11, 2012)

My wife and I swear that our next house will have a mud room with a grooming station in it for that very reason! Nice pic


----------

